# Using a diplexer with cable internet and sattelite TV



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

I have cable internet access and direct tv. I want to be able to bring my tv to the room where my computer is (thus cable modem) but i want to only have 1 coax running into my house. With the use of a diplexer i can accomplish this (or so i've read never tried though). So the cable internet coax and the direct tv coax will connect to the diplexer outside or would this be a multiswitch on the outside?, then one line will go through 1 hole drilled in my house (so i don't have to drill two holes or make the existing one bigger). Then it will plug into a diplexer in the house and then that will "split" the lines allowing 1 coax to goto my tv box and 1 to my cable modem.

Has anyone tried this?

Is this how it is done and if so are there any issues like speed, dropped connections, interference?
Is there a better way but remember i don't want two holes.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't really understand what your saying, but, if it answers your question, I have a standard 8 way splitter on my cable coming into the house, then another splitter in each bed-room to split the cable between a HTPC plugged and a RF modulator hooked to the TV's, and the cable modem works fine with it. As I figure it, the cable has been split 8X2 or 16 times, and the cable modem still works.

Make sure you use the correct quality cable if your making a cable run longer than 50 feet. Use RG8, RG11 instead of RG6 or RG58, it's a bit more expensive, but well worth it. Also, use terminators on any unused outlets.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Edit: 

I think I understand you now.. 

The diplexer might work, if it allows passive bidirectional communication in the same frequencies that the modem uses. Only way to tell for sure is to try it.

According to googled sources, people have tried what your talking about with mixed results. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. It depends on what frequencies your cable services provider uses.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks. To clarify or actually with how bad my drawing is it could make things worse here is a drawing:

Did you get from you google that it is a multiplex switch i should use on the outside and a diplexer on the inside?

I realize a mere splitter will not work because i will be sending both satellite and cable signals through 1 line at one point (line that goes from inside to outside).

so as my drawing is trying to say two line are on the outside go into a device (multiplex switch?) then one line goes in the house , the one line goes into a diplexer and then it splits back into two lines, one going to the TV and one to the cable modem.


----------

